#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  How to get rid of pigeons ?

## forreachingme

There is one empty wooden house in the backyard, the pigeons made it their home.

On the way to there is another house taken as a nice hang out spot, they are noisy and really shitty...

Would a lacrymogen bomb do the job in the old wooden house ? most prolly the eggs would survive and the pigeons be back in no time...

It is not Hatyai but Korat, so we can't just blow the old house...

Any pigeon repelent trick ?

----------


## blackgang

No way that I have heard of, far as I know poison grain will not even do it to them.
Maybe trap em or shoot em with a pellet gun, but I don't know if even Thai will eat em..

----------


## Thormaturge

Peregrine Falcons

----------


## forreachingme

^ and where will these Peregrine Falcons live ?

Can you rent us a few for a couple of days ?

----------


## forreachingme

Pellet gun is latest investment, but broke a window allready !

----------


## Thormaturge

Look, if you are going to have a Peregrine Falcon problem then start another thread.  This is the pigeon thread.   :nerner:

----------


## forreachingme

^ Noted !

Can any mod split this thread and by the same occasion advise on a good repelent for peregrin falcons ?

----------


## blackgang

> Pellet gun is latest investment, but broke a window allready !


Well, then you need some better GUN CONTROL,,555

----------


## Happyman

We are plagued by the bastards!!
Thread just at the right time!Those little things that kids buy and throw on the ground and go "bang"has prompted me to buy some and sort the Yellow ones out.
Going to mix them with sweetcorn and let them have a go ! 
They only need a sharp tap to set them off- peck ??? I hope so 
Will report back on progress - trying them out first time in the morning. :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

*Avian Dissuader by SeaTech*As issues of safety, health, and property damage associated with wildlife populations increase, so too does public demand for non-lethal, non-injurious, and environmentally benign solutions to such problems. Recent research conducted by the U.S. Department of Agriculture's (USDA) Wildlife Services' (WS) National Wildlife Research Center (NWRC) indicates that relatively low-power, long wavelength lasers (630-650nm "red beam) provide an effective means of dispersing some problem bird species under low-light conditions, while presenting no threat to the animal or environment 
*How the Avian Dissuader® was conceived and developed*: 
SEA Tech developed the Avian Dissuader®, after the US Air Force laboratory contacted our parent company, Science and Engineering Associates. It seems that other laser products our parent company developed for military use had shown evidence of scaring birds away when the laser happened to be targeted in their direction. Using the "flashlight" model developed for the military, SEA Tech then tested it in conjunction with the USDA/APHIS/ WS Wildlife Research Center in Sandusky Ohio (testing funded by FAA). The results of that testing, both penned and field, show that the 650nm wavelength "Red" laser is highly effective on most aquatic, wading, and night flying birds. This would include Geese, Ducks, Gulls, Egrets, Herons, Cranes, Plovers, Ibis, Cormorants, Stilts, Crows, Ravens, Mynas, and Vultures, plus others. Sea Tech then developed a laser designed for bird control which is as powerful as the "flashlight" model but has a pistol grip for easy aiming at smaller targets and is substantially less expensive.
*How the Avian Dissuader is used*:
The Avian Dissuader® is handheld and designed to be used between dusk and dawn - primarily to deny the targeted birds their desired roost. Simply point the Dissuader in the general direction of the birds you are targeting. The reflection of the beam spot off of foliage, water, or even other birds is what frightens them away. Once the roost is completely clear, the birds will not normally return that night. Field-testing has shown that 3 to 7 nights of using the laser to deny the desired roost has a substantial impact on subsequent daytime and nighttime population.
How often the laser must be used to control the targeted population depends on species, location, and other dynamics such as alternative roosting sites and/or alternative food sources. Generally though, after introducing the laser for sufficient nights to break the roost, the birds will leave and only send their "scouts" back periodically to see if the roost is now OK. Re-introducing the laser to these "scouts" will prevent the flock from returning. Most encouraging is that both penned and field-testing by customers and the USDA/APHIS/Wildlife Services have not shown any tendency of the birds to learn to ignore the laser. Indeed, some species appear to become more frightened of the Dissuader when it is re-introduced.
*Non - lethal, non harmful bird control*: 
Part of the testing the National Wildlife Research Center conducted was the effect of high powered, 650nm wavelength, lasers on the birds targeted - their findings showed no physical harm to the birds or their vision systems even after many hours of uninterrupted exposure. Since the birds' eyes are coated with a film, or oils depending on species, to protect them from the UV rays of the sun, they appear to have a natural vision defense against the beam generated by the laser. Although mostly night-flying birds were a part of testing, this natural defense appears to also apply with diurnal birds or birds who are normally active in the day time.

Code: *WCSAD01 
*Shipping Weight:* 4.00 pounds* *$1108.00 each
FREE SHIPPING**
International
Orders
$1250.00 each
**Call for S/H
Charges*


1250 USD ! for one laser, can rent a guy for a year with the pellet gun and no shipment necessary!

Will give it a try with one 100 Thb laser !

----------


## The_Dude

How about having a motion detector operating a solenoid watervalve attached to a sprinkler head. It will scare them off. This is done in the states at hospitals and other facilities that are animal friendly. I hate flying rats they can cause health problems when their shit is dry and airborne, microbial bacteria can cause respitory illness.

----------


## Texpat

slingshot and pachinko balls

----------


## keda

Never mind high tech, hang a couple of CDs so they swing with the breeze...that's what I use to deter pesky birds that were roosting in our aircon thingies outside, and it does work.

But talk of pellet guns...anyone happen to know if it's possible to bring in an air rifle without too many hassles?

----------


## Thormaturge

Some owls will eat young Peregrine falcons.  

So, a couple of Peregrines and then an owl a few months later to deal with any young.

----------


## Spin

> $1108.00 each


38,000 baht for a noise gun to get rid of pigeons! ouch!

----------


## Happyman

> Never mind high tech, hang a couple of CDs so they swing with the breeze...that's what I use to deter pesky birds that were roosting in our aircon thingies outside, and it does work.


Dont work on Phuket balconies - my place is like HMV reject shop and the buggers just ignore them  :Rocketwhore: 

See my previous post on the subject - full report on success or otherwise tomorrow night !

----------


## keda

Maybe you're using the wrong CDs then, have you tried heavy metal?

----------


## Thormaturge

> Never mind high tech, hang a couple of CDs so they swing with the breeze...that's what I use to deter pesky birds that were roosting in our aircon thingies outside, and it does work.


Karaoke CD's are possibly the best deterrent.

----------


## The_Dude

Check this video on the sprinkler thingy!
SpikedHumor.com » Pigeon Defense System - Motion-activated Sprinkler » SpikedHumor.com

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by keda
> 
> 
> Never mind high tech, hang a couple of CDs so they swing with the breeze...that's what I use to deter pesky birds that were roosting in our aircon thingies outside, and it does work.
> 
> 
> Karaoke CD's are possibly the best deterrent.


Yeah they'd stay well clear if you also hire a bunch of Thais and a good speaker system.

----------


## Thormaturge

....unless of course you had:

----------


## Bung

Got the same problem as well as a soi dog that likes to howl around my house at 5 am that definately has to go. It's my lab bitches boyfriend, she won't let any dog near except this one and no, she's not on heat.

Anyone know of a good place to buy air rifles?

----------


## blackgang

Could work, but you would want a fine hard hitting spray that contained some detergent to get down in the feathers and get rid of the waterproofing oils, so there would be a dampness along the skin, that inturn would cause hypothermia and death, thats what they do when they spray large groups of congregating birds where they are not wanted in the states, but then some dogooder assholes raise hell and make em stop.

----------


## Wallalai

Just put them in a box.

----------


## Happyman

At 9 this morning I put out the sweetcorn laced with those little bangers.

At 9:15 had the first HIT !  :rofl: 

Feathers everywhere as the buggers flew off and a shell shocked pigeon wandering up the soi !!

It flew off before I could deliver the "coup de grace" - which the scholars amongst you will know is French for "lawnmower" :rofl: 

It seems like I am on the right road 'cos they havn't been back since - will repeat until am certain though !

----------


## Happyman

Getting a new stock of bangers and will repeat tomorrow - two more hits this morning but they are getting wary!!
In response to a request will try to video the action - only got a cybershot but should work !  :tumbs:

----------


## forreachingme

^ happyman, can you post a pic of the box of those false corn making " bang " ?

Seems to be one entertaining way of doing the job !

----------


## forreachingme

^ any risk of burning down the old wooden house with this technique ? 

coz if a buy a box of matches i can get same result cheaper...

----------


## Happyman

> ^ happyman, can you post a pic of the box of those false corn making " bang " ?


Should be getting some more tonight- they come in little plastic bags with 10 in and cost about 8 baht  - the kid I send to get them ( Its too embarrasing  for a pensioner to  get them) charges me 10 baht  !!! But WTF !

In a bag you get about 3 yellow ones ( the buggers seem to ignore the other colours).

Bloody good for a laugh !

----------


## Happyman

Holdup on the "pigeon bangers" - the kid who gets them for me has been away- back now so progress and hopefully video will be forthcoming in the next couple of days  :Smile:

----------


## Ivor Biggun

Get a couple of tins of rat glue and put on solid concrete where they feed.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> slingshot and pachinko balls


With Tex on this one. Wayne Jnr and I have nailed a few pigeons this week by said method for stealing strawberries from the garden. Fun for the whole family  :Smile: .

----------


## Happyman

> Originally Posted by Texpat
> 
> slingshot and pachinko balls
> 
> 
> With Tex on this one. Wayne Jnr and I have nailed a few pigeons this week by said method for stealing strawberries from the garden. Fun for the whole family .


A bit tricky in an estate soi with parked cars everywhere  :Sad:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> In a bag you get about 3 yellow ones ( the buggers seem to ignore the other colours).


Could use some myself. Would love to see a pic of the bag they come in so I can work out where to buy them  :Smile: .

----------


## Chong Boy

Holy shit, if you guys are plagued with them, I should send the Uncle in law with his home made air guns. He shoots and eats every bird that comes near the village.

Even the cute little ones which I dont like him doing but he wont listen
'Sebb eelee dur' is his answer if I complain.

He converted 2 old muskets and welded an air box and a bicycle pump on each one so you pump it up 9-10 time and use ball bearings from the motorbike shop for ammo.

It's fokking lethal!!

----------


## jandajoy

> Holy shit, if you guys are plagued with them, I should send the Uncle in law with his home made air guns. He shoots and eats every bird that comes near the village.
> 
> Even the cute little ones which I dont like him doing but he wont listen
> 'Sebb eelee dur' is his answer if I complain.
> 
> He converted 2 old muskets and welded an air box and a bicycle pump on each one so you pump it up 9-10 time and use ball bearings from the motorbike shop for ammo.
> 
> It's fokking lethal!!


Pictures please  :Smile:

----------


## Chong Boy

I'll pop round and see him later, he said today he is charging his battery (head torch) and going shooting frogs tonight. Maybe I'll tag along and get photos while I'm there.

If I don't catch him today I'll get pics of the guns tomorrow

----------


## Chong Boy

i"ll post tomorrow in another thread, could be interesting to see if anyone else does this in Isaan / Thailand

He only has one gun now as he sold the other but I got a few pics of it to show.
I'll stick a link in here to the new thread when I do it.

----------


## jandajoy

Good man. My wife would love such a device.   :Smile:

----------


## paulspad2002

surely there is a bird paste u can buy here to poison the bastards

----------


## Ivor Biggun

Rat glue. Spread it out as per instructions, then put food down for them. They then get stuck in the rat glue and Bob's your uncle.

----------


## Chong Boy

Just started a new thread with novel ways to kill things..

https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...tml#post670555

This guy would work for peanuts as I know he is skint but will never admit it!,  and shared piss with me tonight that he can't pay for. Heart of gold and always wants to help. (unless you are not human, then he wants to eat you!!!)

----------


## nalysale

These days the bird control companies are 

designing many advanced bird catching 

equipments to catch them and that equipments 
are pictureised on the internet and we can also 
buy them on the internet

This is not the proper idea to kill the bird 

,because when people kill the  bird then they 

eat just for the taste ,and on the other hand we can not eat thebird for to remove the bird 

dirt,its just an example of chicken

----------


## Looper

> How to get rid of pigeons ?


Put them in a microwave and turn it on for 5 minutes. Watch through the glass window as they frantically flap round and then explode.


^Promising first 2 posts mate. Looking forward to more.

----------


## nalysale

some times frogs also make dirt in our home and garden but some time some dande3rous frogs can 
bite any one and its the  cause to die

----------


## nalysale

some times rats are also dangerous for our crops and there are also equipments in the 
market to catch them

----------


## superman

> some times frogs also make dirt in our home and garden


Tell them to hop it.

----------


## dirtydog

^You don't speak like that to killer frogs.....

----------


## superman

Sorry, I forgot to say 'please'.

----------


## JeremyGilbert

Federal law does not protect feral pigeons and most states do not give  them protection. State and local laws should be consulted, however,  before any control measures are taken. Some cities are considered bird  sanctuaries that provide protection to all species of birds                                                                       ::chitown::

----------


## welshtaffia

Really Nice Recipes - Pigeon Pie

----------


## Satonic

> Federal law does not protect feral pigeons and most states do not give  them protection. State and local laws should be consulted, however,  before any control measures are taken. Some cities are considered bird  sanctuaries that provide protection to all species of birds


Do you realise we are in Thailand?  :Confused:

----------


## spikebs4

if your still having a problem with the flying rats, try some bi/carb soda wrapped up in some bread ...boobooom

----------


## billy the kid

in the shopping mall near where i stay
they have a dummy eagle or peregrine falcon
sitting up on the rafters,, way up,
and no pigeon or raven goes anywhere near the place.
like meeting a cracked-up mike tyson in a dark alleyway
they just back off to the other side of town.

----------


## OhOh

> This guy would work for peanuts as I know he is skint but will never admit it!




Here's your man, just prop him on your balcony. No pigeon gonna mess with him.

----------


## Hampsha

Electrified bird bath?

----------


## DrAndy

> Rat glue. Spread it out as per instructions, then put food down for them. They then get stuck in the rat glue and Bob's your uncle.


 
and if these pigeons are up on the rafters...?

I too will have to stop the little buggers perching above my head this year

they make things you can stick on the rafters that stop them perching, but they are quite expensive for some reason

I have tried putting black thread around so they don't like flying there, seems to work for a while

----------


## forreachingme

Got 3 cats now ! works wonders...

But gotta put all foods away, the eat a bite on each mangoes and the hole in the bread bag was from cats not rats da oter day !

----------


## Cujo

2008, talk about bumpage

----------


## DrAndy

^ you are a little slow, Mach1

----------


## Thormaturge

> 2008, talk about bumpage


No problem, he probably now has twice as many pigeons.


Many years ago there was a problem in Basildon where pigeons would wander around on the roof of the market covering it in guano.  So the council devised a master plan which involved non-drying luminous paint being applied to the market roof which was supposed to deter the pigeons from landing.

It didn't.

Cars, buildings, and just about anything within a couple of miles of the market became covered in luminous pigeon foot impressions.

The council forked out a fortune to clear up the mess.  I believe the pigeons are still there to this day and may even be running the council.

----------


## fiddler

> in the shopping mall near where i stay
> they have a dummy eagle or peregrine falcon
> sitting up on the rafters,, way up,
> and no pigeon or raven goes anywhere near the place.
> like meeting a cracked-up mike tyson in a dark alleyway
> they just back off to the other side of town.


Finally, it took until page 3 to see the correct (best) answer. 
Believe it or not, I got my "Pigeon Raising" merit badge when I was in the boy scouts. 
Our neighbors didn't always like them however, so, I learned from them a long long time ago. 
They used a fake owl by the way.
The pigeons never went near that house as long as it was up.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Cars, buildings, and just about anything within a couple of miles of the  market became covered in luminous pigeon foot impressions.  The council forked out a fortune to clear up the mess. I believe the  pigeons are still there to this day and may even be running the  council.


Haha

I've heard of people in the UK, who catch these flying rats and sell them on to Indian Restaurants.

Using trained hawks or falcons will soon rid a place of pigeons

Outside Benjasiri Park, near The Emporium,I've seen a big cage a few  times, full of bread and pigeons. I don't know what the Thais do with  them, but they love feeding the things

At the Mini Plant in Oxford, they have big, real looking Owls perched on the roof of some buildings

Airports destroy birds habitats, food source and use hawks and dogs to keep them away

----------


## Thormaturge

> Using trained hawks or falcons will soon rid a place of pigeons


Ask Ken Livingstone about that.

He paid for a Peregrine falcon to frighten pigeons away from Trafalgar Square.

It didn't much fancy city life and flew off to London Docklands.

----------


## forreachingme

In the States, Mike Tyson takes care of them

----------


## Dick

had some little birds that liked to hang outside my driveway on the power lines and shit all over the place

so got one of those air powered plastic ball BB guns and blasted the shit out of them for a good 2 weeks.

worked wonders

----------


## Thormaturge

Beware what you do to them - they may come back...

----------


## DrAndy

I will be putting up netting to keep the buggers out this year

where I have done so already, it is a good method, but they will find their way into the smallest of gaps

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ I guess their heads are the same size as a gerbils

----------


## DrAndy

ouch...

----------


## sabang

Pigeon is absolutely delicious- in HK they were my favourite birdy thing to eat, well along with roast goose. have you got any chinee around? Let them go loose on them, and get some cooked ones back as commission.

----------

